# Tried my hand at a starter loft



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

So I tried my hand at a starter loft...lol I think I might have bitten off more than I can chew! As I am so very new at this Im sure I made some laughable mistakes. It was my intention to construct a suitable loft for about 8-10 birds, while keeping design in mind for future expansion. I did my best to reason out the what I believed to be the most important criteria. Adequite ventilation, heat and cold resistant, natural lighting and dryness. 
As I started the construction it seemed that I was continously changing the design as I went along. The more thought I put into it the more confused I became. So this it what I ended up with so far. I think where I went wrong was trying to combine the stability of a loft with the functionality of an avery. I welcome any feedback from the good folks of PT. Good or bad its OK, this is how we learn, right? What you cant see in the pictures is the back and sides are constructed with both an interior and exterior wall with 8 inches of insulation between.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks very good--AND it should be O K for all year around weather.
Maybe have frozen water to worry about----But do not worry about the birds. Feed them "fat" feed in the winter.--Corn-salflower seed-peanuts.


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

*Starter loft additional pics*

Here are some additional pics. I still have to install the interior partitions and make yet again a few minor changes...lol.


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks so much sky tx. I do have electric running underground with a GFI about 8 feet away so when the weather turns cold I can run a water heaters. Im really concerned that I did this well enough for the health and well being of the birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it looks great, a lot of nice features. The one thing that stands out to me is the window is upside down it will funnel rain right into the loft. The way the front opens up I would put a 1/4" piece of plywood on the floor so you could just pull it out and scrape it and slide it back in. It will cut your cleaning time way down. I like it, good job.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Shadybug--look closer--the window is on the front that lets down.


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Shadybug lofts. You're right in that I regret not using a slider window instead. Unfortunately I dont believe that window can be installed any other way. Still I think it will work out OK for sun light and extra ventilation on good weather days. The recomendation of the 1/4 inch plywood is an awesome idea! I will definately do that.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

The loft looks well built and I like that the whole front opens up for easy cleaning. one thing I would do is dividing the perches since most birds are territorial to avoid fights and injuries. overall it is a very nice starter loft. great job


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you Birdkeeper,
I plan on installing the partitions tomorrow or the next day. The one thing I was wondering was, how far apart should they be? Depending on that distance, I think I can get about 4 partitions on each perch. 
Thanks again, 
Gina


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

After reading the first paragraph, I was almost scared to scroll down to see the pics... BUT you did a GREAT job! Very impressive and looks really functional for year round use. Well done!


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Really impressive for a starter loft, nice job.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Sonorgirl 

nice going on your design , perfect for a l team of racing homers , what part of Li are you from i use to live in around lake Ronkonkoma, but i been mostly been living in brooklyn most of my life , either way nice to see a female new yorker building a loft and loving her pigeon.


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you so much kbraden,
I really appreciate all the terrific feedback. Im sure I'll be needing alot of guidance while Im in the learning phase. Its great to know that the good folks of PT are always there to help a girl out. You guys are the best!
Gina


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Rafael, 
I live in Islip Terrace on the boarder of East Islip. You're right, I do love my pigeons! Thanks for the kind words. Feel free to add to me your contacts if you like.
Gina


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

West, 
Much thanks!
Gina


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Sonogirl,
One of a kind. In a good way. Looking great!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The window you installed is a basement window for a house. Your roof slants to the front which will run all the roof water into your window if its open during a rain. That's the way I see it here. Sk tx look at the first pic if it rains where's the water from the roof going?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice job on the loft for sure, can you turn the window over that would help with the rain issue.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

very nice looking loft! great starter loft


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Shadybug Lofts,
You're right. I didnt realize the pitch of the roof was a problem until it was too late to change. I was so concerned about perch space I didnt regonize that major design flaw.
STUPID mistake, and unfortunately a costly one. To try and correct the problem I installed some drip guard under the roof line to help with the run off. Fortunately, along the top rear roof line I left a 1/8 inch space in the exterior wall the entire width of the loft. I did this to act as a vent to add further ventilation. The interior wall I staggered from the top so that no matter how the rain falls no water could get in. I am presently custom designing a gutter guard or rain catch to solve the issue perminately. It will have to be a slim line design as to not interfere with the front opening. The window I purchased from Home Depot. It was the only one they had in the right size range. In hindsight, I should have used that old slider window I had lying around. It probably would have worked out better and saved me 70 bucks to boot. OK.. so I learned some big lessons here. I'll do the best I can to make it work for the upcoming winter months and try again next spring. I want to thank you again for taking the time to lend me your thoughts on the loft. I also would like to thank all the others who responded with such great feedback. It is greatly appreciated.
Gina


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

My 2 cents,
close the window if rain is coming.
Catching birds, with none escapeing is going to be a task though.
Depending on what type pigeons you raise, you may not need to catch them often anyway.
And the construction looks great!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The window looks like it could be removed and turned over, that would solve the problem. Even if you put some kind of spouting on it, when you get downpours the rain will still funnel in, not from the roof, but just the rain, a longer roof overhand would work to. You could keep it closed while its raining but there will be times that it will be forgotten and left open. It wouldn't be as much of a problem if you had a wire floor but with a wood floor it will cause dampness. Your loft is very nice and the window is the only thing i see that may cause a problem.


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi newtopidgeons,
Of course there are times when you have to catch a bird. To avoid any unwanted escapes I incorperated a framed wire insert that is removable. It rests on an inner frame inside the left side door. I can enter the loft and simply close the door behind me. At least that is one aspect I didnt mess up! lol!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sonorgirl, I just got an idea, You could just attach a small roof over the window kinda like a awning or little porch roof attach it to that piece of treated wood above the window it would solve the problem with very little expense, and even make the loft look better. Make it the same slope as the loft roof so it looks right.


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Shadybug Lofts,
The way that window is constructed baffels me. Im not certain it can be turned over. The reason is because the glass portion has 2 metal dowls that sit in a shallow oval recess. The weight of the window rests on the bottom bezel. If turned over it appears that the weight would shift causing the dowels to fall from the track and not allow the window to open. I think the only real solution is to change out that window to a better design. As the loft has 5 doors, 2 side, 2 small front panels and an open face, Im not too worried about air circulation. On nice days I can open them up never really needing to open the window at all while still getting adequite sunlight.


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts,
That sounds like a great idea! Some type of soffit. I already have an idea on just how to do it! It would require putting a simple nailer board over that treated section. Then just attach a long narrow roof some tar paper a few shingles then done! Awesome!!! 
Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Now you got the right idea. Just make it the same slope as the loft roof so it looks good from the side if you can. You could put one brace on each side to hold the front up, a 1" x 1" board or something similar. show us a pic when your done.


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts, 
I absolutely will post a pic. I should be able to make the fix by the weekend.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, Glade i could help.


----------



## mckenzie (Sep 14, 2011)

hello im new on here my name is mark.im from surrey in england just thought id introduce myself


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to pigeon talk. Mark


----------



## Sonorgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi mckenzie,
Nice to meet you. Welcome.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

nice work..it looks good


----------

